# Why you shouldn't have a webcam



## Krug (Feb 4, 2005)

http://db.playego.com.br/orafiles/01122005120941567g.swf


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 4, 2005)

That's my new hero.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

AHHH!!  He's coming right at me!


----------



## RichCsigs (Feb 4, 2005)

The eyebrow twitching on the *tink tink* part killed me.

Good laugh.  Thank you.


----------



## reveal (Feb 4, 2005)

That was just too funny.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 4, 2005)

Star Wars kid, is that you?


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2005)

The scary part is how the screen shakes...


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 4, 2005)

Dude, that guy has way more style than the Star Wars kid. What song is that?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 4, 2005)

*Stages..*



















A 10 out of *10*


----------



## Rel (Feb 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Star Wars kid, is that you?




The real question is how long before someone edits in some lightsabers into his hands.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey!  Don't be dissin' on the d00d!  He can lipsync *and* dance better than Britney Spears can.  That's got to be worth something!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 5, 2005)

Who's Dissing? That guy frickin' rules


----------



## Dark Jezter (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh.  My.  Gosh...

I don't think I've had that good of a laugh in months.  My stomach muscles hurt, and I'm rubbing tears out of my eyes because I'm laughing so hard.

Great link, Krug!


----------



## freebfrost (Feb 5, 2005)

They are a Romanian band called O-Zone.  The song is called Dragostea din tei.

Lyrics are:

Alo, salut, sunt eu, un haiduc 
Si te rog, ubirea mea, primeste fericirea. 
Alo, alo, sunt eu, Picasso 
Ti-am dat beep si sunt voinic 
Dar sa stii, nu-ti cer nimic. 

Vrei sa pleci dar nu-ma, nu-ma iei 
Nu-ma, nu-ma iei, nu-ma, nu-ma, nu-ma iei 
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei 
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai. 

Vrei sa pleci dar nu-ma, nu-ma iei 
Nu-ma, nu-ma iei, nu-ma, nu-ma, nu-ma iei 
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei 
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai. 

Te sun, sa-ti spun, ce simt, acum 
Alo, iubirea mea sunt eu, fericirea. 
Alo, alo, sunt iarasi eu, Picasso 
Ti-am dat beep si sunt voinic 
Dar sa stii, nu-ti cer nimic. 

Vrei sa pleci dar nu-ma, nu-ma iei 
Nu-ma, nu-ma iei, nu-ma, nu-ma, nu-ma iei 
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei 
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai. 

Vrei sa pleci dar nu-ma, nu-ma iei 
Nu-ma, nu-ma iei, nu-ma, nu-ma, nu-ma iei 
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei 
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.

Translation:

Hello [on a cellphone], greetings, it's me, an outlaw,
I ask you, my love, to accept happiness.
Hello, hello, it's me, Picasso,
I sent you a beep [cellphone signal], and I'm brave [or strong],
But you should know that I'm not asking for anything from you.	

- Chorus  -	
You want to leave but you don't want don't want to take me, don't want don't want to take me, don't want don't want don't want to take me.
Your face and the love from the linden trees,
And I remember your eyes.

I call you [over the phone], to tell you what I feel right now,
Hello, my love, it's me, your happiness.
Hello, hello, it's me again, Picasso,
I sent you a beep [cellphone signal] and I'm brave [or strong],
But you should know that I'm not asking for anything from you.

======================================
And no, I don't know them, I just know some good lyric search sites.


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 5, 2005)

I feel for him.  Some strange freakish bond feeling.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Krug!


----------



## Mark (Feb 5, 2005)

_I wonder what he has in that terrarium...?_


----------



## Krieg (Feb 5, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Who's Dissing? That guy frickin' rules




...and he actually has a sense of humor unlike the whiney SW kid.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 5, 2005)

Comment from my wife....

_"That makes me happy"_


----------



## Zoatebix (Feb 5, 2005)

The Brown College (it's a "residential college" at... <sigh> oh, nevermind) chat list will surely thank you - yay for sending people random links.


----------



## RigaMortus (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok, I have to ask...  The Star Wars kid?  Can anyone provide a link to that one?

Edit: nevermind...  found it myself...

Coincidentally, I found this as well:

http://www.petitiononline.com/Ghyslain/petition.html


----------



## Krieg (Feb 5, 2005)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> Ok, I have to ask...  The Star Wars kid?  Can anyone provide a link to that one?
> 
> Edit: nevermind...  found it myself...
> 
> ...





Don't forget this:

http://www.wired.com/news/culture/0,1284,59757,00.html


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 5, 2005)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> The Brown College (it's a "residential college" at... <sigh> oh, nevermind) chat list will surely thank you - yay for sending people random links.




Is that Brown College at UVA? If so, you need to stop by Alderman library and introduce yourself!  Ask for Rich at the reference desk.


----------



## Tanager (Feb 5, 2005)

well okay, so the guy looks like a cpmplete dork like that, but hey, at least he's enjoying himself.



> Who's Dissing? That guy frickin' rules




Agreed.


----------



## Xath (Feb 5, 2005)

I very much enjoyed.  And no thread should be without this classy little short:

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/badgerphone.php


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 5, 2005)

That was AWESOME!   

If nothing else, the guy looked like he had a really good time doing that.


----------



## Nifft (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks, that makes me happy too. 

 -- N


----------



## Ferret (Feb 5, 2005)

That is in fact, hilarious. I hope he doesn't sue.... Oh what the hey. Damn funny!


----------



## msd (Feb 6, 2005)

RichCsigs said:
			
		

> The eyebrow twitching on the *tink tink* part killed me.
> 
> Good laugh.  Thank you.




Amen to that...it took me the better part of a half hour to stop laughing after seeing that...


----------



## Zoatebix (Feb 6, 2005)

*off topic-ish*



			
				Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Is that Brown College at UVA? If so, you need to stop by Alderman library and introduce yourself!  Ask for Rich at the reference desk.




The very same!  I've sent you a private message, too.

And on the off-chance than anyone was disappointed by my aborted explaination of what Brown is, check out http://www.brown-college.org/.  It's better then me cluttering the thread way off topic, and our Wiki and application are pretty funny, too.
-George


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 6, 2005)

You go, boy.


----------



## Monte At Home (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks! That was awesome. He had Sue and I both laughing our heads off.


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah that rocked, had me laughin a deep hearty laugh, like I was some sort of viking or something.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 7, 2005)

I was having a really bad day Friday, after my 2 year old brought me my Radiohead "Kid A" CD, snapped in half.  I saw that right after he did that, which was good for my kid's lifespan.  I was too busy smiling and laughing to get mad at my kid.  

I had it playing in the background most of the afternoon.


----------



## jaerdaph (Feb 7, 2005)

May we all always have a joyful song in our hearts!


----------



## BSF (Feb 7, 2005)

I dig this!  Wish I had seen it last week, but hey today was a good day to see it too.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 7, 2005)

And when you've listened to this for a while, you can always switch off to...

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/21/


----------



## BSF (Feb 7, 2005)

Badgers are fun.  But this is *new* to me.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh, the badger song is older than the sun.  But it still puts a smile on my face, like this one does.


----------



## freebfrost (Feb 17, 2005)

He's famous!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6987134/


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 17, 2005)

I forgot to post about this earlier!  Thanks for bumping the thread.  I saw him on Good Morning America this morning, just before I took my daughter to the bus.  He looked kind of shell shocked to be there.  Apparently he did it in one take when he was bored.  Not that that is a total shock, but his lip syncing is even better than I thought, since it was one take.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 17, 2005)

On a slightly related note I am a moderator on an Ohio State fan message board called The O-Zone. 

The board owner recieves quite a few emails for the band Ozone which caused him more than a little confusion when it first started. lol


----------



## Krug (Feb 26, 2005)

NYT report



> There was a time when embarrassing talents were a purely private matter. If you could sing "The Star Spangled Banner" in the voice of Daffy Duck, no one but your friends and family would ever have to know.
> 
> But with the Internet, humiliation - like everything else - has now gone public. Upload a video of yourself playing flute with your nose or dancing in your underwear, and people from Toledo to Turkmenistan can watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm gonna make a bard just like this guy.


----------



## Qlippoth (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm not sure I understand the "humiliation" theme running through this--to my eyes, the guy looked like he was being knowingly silly. It's not like he stripped to the song or swung an imaginary light-saber or anything.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 27, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> http://db.playego.com.br/orafiles/01122005120941567g.swf




it seems to be down now.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah, anyone got a live link?


----------



## Xath (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.funpic.hu/swf/numanuma.html

Here you go.  Just google "Numa Numa"


----------



## Xath (Feb 28, 2005)

Woops, that one had wierd pictures in it.  Check this one out, but don't play "The Original"  That one has wierd still shots too.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/206373


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Feb 28, 2005)

Crap!  The link is down.

DM


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Feb 28, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Woops, that one had wierd pictures in it. Check this one out, but don't play "The Original" That one has wierd still shots too.
> 
> http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/206373




THANKS!!!  That one worked!
    

DM


----------



## BOZ (Feb 28, 2005)

it was mildly amusing - not what it was hyped up to be though.


----------

